# Buck Wont Breed



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 70g Blue buck, who is just gorgeous! I was so excited when I bought him and couldn't wait to try to reproduce his size.

Unfortunately, he seems to have the mental age of a 4-week-old and has absolutely no interest in girlies what-so-ever. He doesn't mark his territory and doesn't chase girlies. He just wants to be hand fed and doesn't mind having a tickle behind the ear.

He currently co-habits with 2 blue girls and a big lilac girl, peacefully and happily, like a big gay.

Whyyyyy??!! *shakes fist* Could it be his size? He's definitely not over weight, just a bit massive in stature (he doesn't actually fit on the bottom of that glass - his harbles and his head hang over opposite edges)


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

:lol: Your post made me giggle on more than a few points.

I noticed that my blue boy took forever to drop his gems, he's just too prissy as well. Yours is definitely gorgeous, so I hope he surprises you and does his business at night!

How long has he been in with his ladies?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe you should put on some mood music, light a few candles... 

Seriously, though, I've had a couple of boys who just didn't seem interested in getting busy, but only one of them never ever managed to get it done. He lived with a half a dozen does, a very happy life, getting groomed and cuddled by the girlies.

You might try getting a different doe for him, sometimes the chemistry just isn't there, and he may change his behavior if presented with an unfamiliar stimulus in the form of a new doe.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

How old is he, Carlie? [Is this the one you mentioned in reply to my post about Fluffball?]. Fluffball was about six months old before he mated. Funnily enough, a friend suggested that my mouse was gay. Now he's more AC/DC.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

He's not the fluff ball - That one is a funny Chinchilla chap who likes to wee on me and grinds his teeth. :lol: I'll have to get a pic of him as you'll recognise the funny head and short neck.

Y'know, I haven't a clue how old this blue buck is. He was a big boy when I bought him, and he wasn't bred by the lady who I bought him from, so I'm guessing he's over 6 months. I don't think he's ever bred. Just bloody typical when you find one you think is a bit special!

He's been in with the ladies for about 3 weeks now. First a large blue girl and the lilac, then the lilac and two younger blue girls.

I have thought about putting him in with different girlies, as change can transform their behaviour. Crikey, just cleaning them out can upset the hierarchy and have them scrapping and being weirdos. I might throw him in with a harem of Tans, although they might beat him up. My Tans are little dominatrices.

Failing all of that I shall try some candles and Barry White.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I would give it another week or two with the girls, sometimes it takes a week to get established.  Good luck!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sure he'll eventually remember his manly duties. I think my buck took a week or so before he realized that treating his doe like a queen wasn't all that was expected of him! This whole thread made me giggle though. Welcome to the forum, Carlie!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! 

I'm sure you're right about it being a matter of time (I hope you're right!). I'll let you know if he does his job.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps he's old-fashioned, and prefers monogamy - try him with just one doe, preferably one who has already had a litter. My big chocolate tan girl chased Fluffball's brother round the cage; she was that keen.

And, yes please, do post a photo of your Fluffball - I'd love the chance to compare him to mine. Mind you, my Fluff is, hopefully, getting the snip at the end of August as he makes a brilliant nanny.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe you could try housing him separately for week or so, and introduce just one doe to him at a time. I thought my tri stud Tracker had lost his groove, but I did that, and put him with a doe, and he got busy right away. He's still in with her and another nanny doe, and neither of them are pregnant, and it's four weeks since the litter was born. I'm going to pull him out and give him some space of his own again, and see if he will produce some more babies for me.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I once had this enormous champagne buck, an absolute beauty, who lived with 2 lovely does for months and did nothing. I tried him with other does and the same result. Gave up on him in the end and he lived to a grand old age sharing grooming tips with the girls. Hope yours turns out to just be a sensitive slow mover!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Breakthrough!! :gwavebw

One of the newly introduced blue does is looking rather plump. I'm so excited.

Fingers crossed the buck passes on his size genes. 

I'll update with progress in a few weeks.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

The second pic actually looks like a hamster with a tail lol. He is very lovely tho


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

He's as big as a hamster! I'm going to have to get a pic of him next to an average size mouse to demonstrate how big he is.

I'm fascinated by him!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Quick update on these mice.

I've just checked on the babies, which are about 4 days old now, and all of them have had their tails bitten off to varying degrees.

I'm about to have a mooch around the Behaviour forum, as I'm sure I've read about this before, but it's the first time I've seen it in my mice.

The plot thickens...


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyway, here's the babies from the breeding, albeit with a few bits missing.

They're still gorgeous! :love


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

drawing more on equestrian experience here than mice (I used to be a stud manager) but you could try housing another male in a cage nearby for a little while where the boys can see/smell each other (but not get to and hurt each other) - Firstly the competition may trigger your boy into taking charge of his ladies, secondly the proximity of a virile buck might trigger the ladies to encourage him on more?

Just thought it might be worth a try.


----------

